# 1956-58 Hercules Catalogs



## irideiam (Dec 4, 2020)

Does any one have a pdf of the full catalogs, googling and only finding a few images. Thanks


----------



## juvela (Dec 4, 2020)

-----

veteran cycle club

joining gives access to library

club may also have a marque enthusiast for Hercules whom you could communicate with directly...









						Home
					

Welcome to our Online Library run in collaboration with The National Cycle Archive (Reg. No. 272792) and our Dutch sister club, De Oude Fiets.




					sites.google.com
				





-----


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Your right @juvela.
But please be aware before joining that they don't have every catalogue ever produced. 
And in this case they currently don't have any of the years required by @irideiam; I've just checked and unfortunately these are missing from the library list.
They do currently have a Hercules M.E. though.
I know why they changed access to their library, but I wish they hadn't!


----------



## dihummer (Dec 6, 2020)

1957 Wonder Wheels Hercules catalogue. I will send a private conversation.


----------

